#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Building box model in Petrel

## dev_r

Hi Everyone,

Can one advise a detailed procedure how to build a simple box model in Petrel?
Under the utilities created polygon, then created surface, used it in "make a simple grid" option. Further in corner point griding option created horizons and zones.
Yet still model does look right to me.
Would appreciate some guidance  :Smile: 


Thanks.

DSee More: Building box model in Petrel

----------


## DAH7542

This might help:

----------


## dev_r

Fantastic, thanks DAH7542.
Wonder what course was that?  :Wink: 






> This might help:

----------


## dev_r

Fantastic, thanks DAH7542.
Wonder what course was that?  :Wink: 






> This might help:

----------

